# Any multivitamins to suggest that will not trigger IBS-D?



## themuseofepicpoetry (May 4, 2015)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any suggestions on the types/brands of multivitamins that I can take that will not trigger any IBS-D symptoms? I'm asking this because with the diet that I am on (no dairy, no noodles, no steak/deep fried/oily food, gluten-free most of the time, low-fodmap if and when i can, soluble fibre only and not a lot of vegetables nor fruits, they tend to make me go a lil more) I might not be getting enough nutrients and I don't want my immune system to be weak, so I want to keep up a strong immune system, especially since I am an avid gym-goer and I go to the gym quite a fair bit every week.

I previously tried Holistic Way, Redoxon, and for Centrum, and it was alright for the first 2 days, but on the third day I ended up going a lil more, and the output was all soft and such, and there was a slight burning sensation. For Holistic Way and Redoxon Vit C, my body would end up all weak and I'd start to tremble, so I stopped taking them. I'm not too sure what the vitamins are that could cause me to go more or have a crampy stomach/tenesmus, but it seems Caltrate is alright.

I am taking prescription medication: Omeprazole, Librax, Meclosil and VSL#3. If I do have bad D, I take Diatab and Imodium. I also take supplements: Evening Primrose Oil, Ginger Root pills, and Caltrate+D twice a day. I read that too much magnesium, and Vit A, C and E can cause D.

I've read that some of you guys are trying out the Rainbow Light kids' multivitamin gummies? Do they trigger any D symptoms ie having more BMs, soft stools, D, stomach cramps, gastric pain/heartburn, nausea?

I would really appreciate any help I can get on this, thanks a lot!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There was a recent post about multivitamins. I don't use them. And Aglaee Jacob discourages using them in her book.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I had to search to find multivitamins without minerals, since my gut is exquisitely sensitive to any magnesium. Your vitamins may contain this mineral and may add to your symptoms if you are sensitive.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just started Alive gummy multivitamins but I've been super anxious lately so my bm's have been far from normal. /: I'm pretty sure it's my anxiety messing my digestive tract and not the vitamins but who knows. Maybe try organic vitamins?


----------

